# [SOLVED] dawn of war profile



## toma2598 (Apr 12, 2010)

im new to gaming and i got dawn of war some time ago but never played it.
when i started the game it asked me to create on offline profile so i typed in my name and clicked on create and nothing happened . i really want to play this game pls help:sigh:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: dawn of war profile*

Have you torrented the game?

Make sure you have the proper Games for Windows Live subscription if necessary and that your anti-virus is not blocking the game.


----------



## toma2598 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: dawn of war profile*

its dawn of war 1 not 2 but ill try running it as admin.and no its not a torrent


----------



## toma2598 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: dawn of war profile*

So heres what happened in detail after installation you m ust create an offline profile to play the game.
1.i get to that screen
2.i type in my name 
3.i click on create 
4.nothing happened and my name dissapeared
sorry about spelling i posted this early morning


----------



## toma2598 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: dawn of war profile*

right ive fixed it. heres the fix.go to the dawn of war file directory then click on folder profiles if there is a folder inside it saying profiles 1 rename it to profile (with no s). there you go!


----------

